# Water damage restoration- seriously if you need me



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope everyone is ok & does not see any water damage but if it hits you give me a call.I will "float" by in my van& suck the water out of your home. Mite even throw a DOA or top water plug . Damn rain want stop may have to do restoration on my own house!! Kelvin 

Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning 850-529-1335


----------

